# Secret Message



## Erinny (Jan 9, 2009)

Click and hold your mouse and run it across the messagebox below:

Hello DC!​


----------



## cara (Jan 9, 2009)

we had kind of this years ago... in our James Bond Box... did some secret wrting.. but you shouldn't start to quote... ;o)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

I miss the James Bond thread!  You and I were the main ones who used it, Cara, but it was fun!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

what was the James Bond thread?  Is it still around?  I love James Bond (Check the shopping for game!)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Laurie! In the James Bond thread, we typed our message, I believe starting with "hi" or "hello" and turned the rest white, as is being done here.  It was a lot of fun for those of us (mostly Cara and me) who took part.  I called it the James Bond thread because we were using "secret" language!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Barbara, I love stuff like this!  I think if I can't make it as a caterer I should become a secret agent.  Now that I have a titanium knee maybe that could be my secret weapon! LOL


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Laurie!  You, Cara, and I can become a Secret Agent team.  We would represent Canada, Europe, and the U.S., so we have much of the world covered!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## Erinny (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL! I missed the James Bond thread too.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi!  It was a year or two ago Erinny.  But this is the same thing!

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi! Hey, I can represent Mexico! Can I join the team?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi! Karen, of course you can!  Glad to have you aboard!  Now we just need Miniman and Bilby and we have Britain and Australia covered! Pretty soon we can conquer the world!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi!  Yep!  The more the merrier!  Watch out world!

Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2009)

Morning ;o)
I found the James Bond Thread here


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2009)

again... well I can't set the link color to wgite, so it looks funny.. ;o)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi!  It looks fine to me Cara.  Thanks for looking for that link.  I can't believe I dropped the ball on that!  I think I was away for a few days and it went to another page.  Well, I'm off to bed (it is almost 5:00 a.m.  yikes!).  Have a great day!

Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2009)

hi
it's almost midday here.. Frank is shopping and I'm supposed to do some cleaning, but instead I'm just at the computer....


----------



## miniman (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I would but I can't work out how to do it.


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2009)

miniman, 
write your text, mark it and change the text color to white, you do it with the arrow next to the A-Button on top of the writing field


----------



## miniman (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi
Thank you


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 10, 2009)

This is new to me, so I hope I do it right. Once we get the hang of it, then what? Is this just a "chat" post?


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,
yes it's just to chat a bit and it's really easy, isn't it?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi. Well, I should be putting away laundry, but I could not resist the lure of the computer this morning. It's a little chilly here this morning - got down to 60.6 last night!Hope everyone has a splendid day, today - sorry you couldn't sleep, Barbara L...


----------



## cara (Jan 10, 2009)

hi,
we are waiting for our friend to arrive.. then we can go on to the birthday party.. I'm looking forward to it.. the boar smells sooo yummy!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2009)

HI;  With our dear freind, BarbL gone, I'll step up and take the U.S. assignment.  I can't replace her, no one can.  And I do this in honor of her. Agent Goodweed is on the DC secret network.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

YouTube - johnny rivers - secret agent man


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, Goodweed, you will be sharing the US with Barbara L, but I think there is enough stuff going on that you will both be busy!  To others, we are making is a chat site with a secret agenda to be secret agents and save the world!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

HI Thanks PieSusan. Used to love watching that with the dad on Saturday afternoons.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi!  Glad to see so many joining us!  Don't worry about me Karen--it's not that I couldn't sleep.  I just get busy and go to bed too late!  On my way to bed now--church in the morning.

Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,
everyone enjoying a great sunday? We went out for breakfast and after this I took a nap, 'cause it was rather late - or early? - this night... don't want to go to work tomorrow.. *sigh*


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi!  We had a pretty nice Sunday, although we really didn't do anything.  We went to church this morning--first time in a couple weeks because we had been sick.  Afterwards we went to Subway and picked up a couple Subway Clubs, chips, and Diet Cokes.  We ate in bed as we watched an episode of "Lost in Space."  We then took a very long nap, as we had gotten to bed so late last "night" (around 4:30 this morning).  Just relaxing around the house since then, watching TV, goofing around on our computers, etc.  

Have a great week everyone!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2009)

hi. darn, i thought this thread was secret_ massage_...  

nevermind.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi! Just put your back up against your monitor BT! 

Does that feel good?  If so, it's time to stop drinking for the night!

Barbara


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2009)

bucky,
you can come over to give me a massage - no problem ;o)


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,


----------



## miniman (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Bucky, Is there any point to a secret massage? I would much rather have DW give one that is no secret.


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2009)

hi,
well secret or not, a massage is always good ;o)


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 12, 2009)

Hola. I don't think anything very exciting or unusual is happening here in Mexico today - other than the usual _narcotrafficantes_. Not so much in our area, though, thank goodness. We had a bit of excitement over the weekend...a truck carrying watermelons ran into a utility pole at the foot of our street Saturday night and we had no power most of Sunday. The CFE _(Comision Federale de Electricidad_) did get it fixed, but the moment they chose to install the new power pole coincided with our eight guests arriving for dinner last night. Fortunately, I have a gas range, but we had dinner by candlelight on the patio. Made it a little more intimate and friendly...


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2009)

tach,
I'm not sure if I could live in Mexico with this if not today, maybe tomorrow.. or when ever.. just relx.. we'll see... I would get mad ;o)


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 12, 2009)

Hola, actually, I was impressed that they came out on Sunday and got it done so quickly. DH went to the tienda across the street from where they were working and bought them some beer as a thank you - that might have helped.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi!  That reminds me of when I lived at my old apartment on the other side of town.  Whenever a storm put a lot of people's electricity out, ours was always one of the first areas to get our power back.  Could it possibly be because the head of the electric board ran the trucking company right across the street from me?  

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi!  Well, you would think that WE were in Mexico the way the restoration of our place after the flood is going, but we are DEFINITELY getting our carpet and the linoleum in our storage room done on Thursday.  We are still waiting on whether they will pay for the damage vanities or not before we get our bathrooms done.  I am so looking forward to having all my stuff back!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Hola. I don't think anything very exciting or unusual is happening here in Mexico today - other than the usual _narcotrafficantes_.


 
MK, what is a _narcotrafficante_?

I lost power this morning @ 6:39. No storm, just tons of fog. When I called, the recording said it affected 3960
customers and had something to do with the main _something or other_. Time was indeterminate for restoration due to fog.
Power came back @ 10:12am. I didn't much mind this time, as it wasn't 90 degrees out and night time, which is usually when this problem happens.

Karen, I'm glad your dinner went well. Did you take pics of your guests and 2 lasagnas?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi! QS, Since Karen is not here right now, I hope you don't mind me answering. I believe it is drug traffickers or drug trafficking.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

BL.   Thanks!   

.  That's scary.  Here I'm complaining about speeders and phone user drivers. 
And she never did let us know what was happening with any investigation about the dogs in the neighborhood. and her babies


----------



## cara (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,
hope you all have power now.... I can't really remember a power loss longer than ten minutes... maybe when I was very very young....
Frank is away to Prague today, now I have two days of my own..


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi!  Cara, are you comfortable on your own?  Tony is doing a graveyard shift tomorrow night and I am a little anxious about it.  I have trouble sleeping when he isn't here!


----------



## cara (Jan 13, 2009)

hi,
Laurie, from time to time I enjoy him being away... we had been together since before christmas and I was aksing him for about one week, when he'll be out over night 
I know I'll miss him like hell tonight, but the bigger the joy when he's back on Thursday ;o)


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi we tend to lose our power here quite often. Especially in the summer time.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi!  James was away from home 4 days a week for 11 months.  I'm glad he is home!  I did enjoy my days alone, but not my nights (especially on the nights Cubbie kept barking at every noise he heard--luckily he didn't do that often!).  I finally got to the point that I just stayed up all night. 

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi
I miss Debbie a lot when she is away and my already poor sleep gets worse. I'm a bit like Barbara and landed up just staying up later, but still waking up early.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2009)

The longest I was away from home was 6 months on an aircraft carrier.  That wasn't a whole lotta fun since I'm such a family guy, who loves his kids and wife.  That's the main reason I left the service.  I couldn't let my kids grow up without me being there for them every day.  But they're all grown up now, and I'm almost an empty nester.

It's a sad world where when a partner is away, the other partner might feel frightened, either for themself, or for the spouse who is not at home.  I long for a world wherein everyone can feel secure in mind, body, and personal property.  But it probably won't happen in my lifetime.  Indeed, I don't think there was ever such a world, at least not on this planet.

But we can each of us do our best to spread decency through our actions and example.  That way, the world is just a little better place.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## cara (Jan 14, 2009)

hi
I'm looking forward to tomorrow, when DH is back again.. but he will be away again for the weekend to help at his friends farm.. you know, that'S some kind of small holiday for him.. he comes back completely relaxed.. and mostly all fingers are still in place.


----------

